# 100% castillo?



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

could someone tell me what percent castillo this dog would be? here is the parents pedigree....thanks in advance

FATHERS PED

'PR' CASTILLO'S RAGING BULL OF CALIF CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S MEJIA'S SAMPSON OF CA CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S SON OF SUNDANCE CH 'PR' CALIFORNIA SUNDANCER 'PR' HAZARD JOE 
RED BRAVA 
PR' CASTILLO'S BROWN SUGAR GRCH 'PR' DYNAMITE RED ROCK 
GRCH 'PR' MISTY KONA GOLD 
GRCH 'PR' CASTILLO'S RED ALEXIS GRCH 'PR' DYNAMITE RED ROCK GRCH 'PR' OUR GANGS CA. SPATZ 
'PR' LAR-SAN OURGANG GEORGIA 
GRCH 'PR' MISTY KONA GOLD PR' HAZARD JOE 
RED BRAVA 
GRCH 'PR' CASTILLO'S SATIN LACE GRCH 'PR' DYNAMITE RED ROCK GRCH 'PR' OUR GANGS CA. SPATZ GRCH 'PR' CHERRYPITS CAL. BANDIT 
'PR' TAYLER CLARE OF OUR GANG 
PR' LAR-SAN OURGANG GEORGIA CH 'PR' COMERS CEASARS OSCAR 
'PR' LIL BLONDIE OF TUFFTOWN 
GRCH 'PR' MISTY KONA GOLD PR' HAZARD JOE CH 'PR' CAMARANOS BUSTER JOE 
CONNIES BLONDIE 
RED BRAVA GONZALES' BIG JAKE 
'PR' GONZALES'QUEEN SHEBA 
'PR' GRECO'S MYRA 'PR' GRECO'S ACTION TIME 'PR' CASTILLO'S RAGING BULL OF CALIF CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S MEJIA'S SAMPSON OF CA CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S SON OF SUNDANCE 
GRCH 'PR' CASTILLO'S RED ALEXIS 
GRCH 'PR' CASTILLO'S SATIN LACE GRCH 'PR' DYNAMITE RED ROCK 
GRCH 'PR' MISTY KONA GOLD 
'PR' CASTILLO'S SEXY SADIE OF CALIF CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S MEJIA'S SAMPSON OF CA CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S SON OF SUNDANCE 
GRCH 'PR' CASTILLO'S RED ALEXIS 
CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S CALIFORNIA GIRL GRCH 'PR' SATO'S ROYAL WINDSOR 
GRCH 'PR' MISTY KONA GOLD 
'PR' GRECO'S NEYSA OF ANCHOR CHAIN 'PR' SHERER'S SRAD 'PR' HOLT'S VEGAS ROCKY CH 'PR' BEAUSEPHUS CHOICE 
'PR' HOLT'S VEGAS RED RUBY 
'PR' HOLT'S VEGAS RED CALIF. GRCH 'PR' SATIN'S KAHKUA 
GRCH 'PR' CASTILLO'S RED ALEXIS 
'PR' SHERER'S PANDORAS BOX OF VEGAS GRCH 'PR' SATIN'S KALUA NGRCH GRCH 'PR' JERICHO'S DREAM WEAVER 
GRCH 'PR'CASTILLO'S SATIN LACE 
'PR' SHERER'S TABOO 'PR' WILROX DAKOTA CHIEF OF LAR-SON 
'PR' HOLT'S VEGAS RED NOVA 


MOTHERS PED

'PR' DAYS DUSTY RUSTY OF SIN CITY Sire
'PR' SIN CITY HANNIBAL OF SHOWTYME Sire
CH 'PR' SHOWTYME'S ROCK YOUR WORLD Sire
CH 'PR' F-TROOP'S STEEL KNIGHT Sire
GRCH 'PR' CONTRERA'S' STEEL BOY 
Dam
'PR' F-TROOP'S ELSA 
Dam
'PR' GARNER'S FOXI ROXI Sire
GRCH 'PR' DYNAMITE RED ROCK 
Dam
'PR' MAHINA HOU 
Dam
CH' PR' MOREAU'S RED CALLIS OF SHOWTYME Sire
'PR' LOPEZ' BUTCH Sire
'PR' BOYNTON'S RED 
Dam
'PR' WESTBROOK'S BRITTNEY 
Dam
'PR' GARNER'S FOXI ROXI Sire
GRCH 'PR' DYNAMITE RED ROCK 
Dam
'PR' MAHINA HOU 
Dam
'PR' SIN CITY CLEOPATRA OF MAJESTIC Sire
'PR' MAJESTIC'S DREAM MACHINE Sire
NGRCH GRCH 'PR' JERICHO'S DREAM WEAVER Sire
'PR' TRUEGRIT JERICHO 
Dam
'PR' TRUEGRIT JUSTA DREAM 
Dam
CH 'PR'P BAR K TRU KANGAROO OF LARSAN Sire
GRCH 'PR' MABBOTT'S CRIMSON TIDE 
Dam
GRCH 'PR' TRUEGRIT SAVANNAH 
Dam
'PR' MAJESTIC'S NEON MOON OF LARSAN
Sire
UWP UCD CH 'PR' LAR-SAN RED ROCKETEER Sire
CH 'PR'E WILLIAMS' STEEL SPIKE 
Dam
CH 'PR' XIA OF LAR-SAN 
Dam
GRCH 'PR' LAR-SAN'S WILROX TEXAS Sire
GRCH 'PR' MABBOTT'S CRIMSON TIDE 
Dam
GRCH 'PR' LAR-SAN DEITY 
'PR' GRECO'S MYRA 'PR' GRECO'S ACTION TIME 'PR' CASTILLO'S RAGING BULL OF CALIF CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S MEJIA'S SAMPSON OF CA CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S SON OF SUNDANCE 
GRCH 'PR' CASTILLO'S RED ALEXIS 
GRCH 'PR' CASTILLO'S SATIN LACE GRCH 'PR' DYNAMITE RED ROCK 
GRCH 'PR' MISTY KONA GOLD 
'PR' CASTILLO'S SEXY SADIE OF CALIF CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S MEJIA'S SAMPSON OF CA CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S SON OF SUNDANCE 
GRCH 'PR' CASTILLO'S RED ALEXIS 
CH 'PR' CASTILLO'S CALIFORNIA GIRL GRCH 'PR' SATO'S ROYAL WINDSOR 
GRCH 'PR' MISTY KONA GOLD 
'PR' GRECO'S NEYSA OF ANCHOR CHAIN 'PR' SHERER'S SRAD 'PR' HOLT'S VEGAS ROCKY CH 'PR' BEAUSEPHUS CHOICE 
'PR' HOLT'S VEGAS RED RUBY 
'PR' HOLT'S VEGAS RED CALIF. GRCH 'PR' SATIN'S KAHLUA 
GRCH 'PR' CASTILLO'S RED ALEXIS 
'PR' SHERER'S PANDORAS BOX OF VEGAS GRCH 'PR' SATIN'S KALUA NGRCH GRCH 'PR' JERICHO'S DREAM WEAVER 
GRCH 'PR'CASTILLO'S SATIN LACE 
'PR' SHERER'S TABOO 'PR' WILROX DAKOTA CHIEF OF LAR-SON 
'PR' HOLT'S VEGAS RED NOVA


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

You can plug in the pedigree to online peds and get some % stats

Do you have pictures of the dog? If so post them up.

Is it your dog?


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

yes its my dog.... thanks


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

yur dog has alot of the same names in her ped as my dog,there s a forum called castillo forum you should check it out


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I know a lady who had a named Geo out of Code Red kennels that had a littermate of this dog. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [51953] :: CASTILLO'S MEJIA'S SAMPSON OF CA

She also had a littermate to wilrox dakota chief, and a white dog from some cubans in Florida who bought some ironline dogs and bred them big and for looks.

this is similar stock ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [265697] :: CASTILLO'S MR. EXTREME CREAM OF CA

what is the sire and dam of your dog; nothing more..


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

quick question, my dogs breeder put his name before my dogs on the ped and his(the breeder's)name is castillo, so is that going to be a problem because i see alot of red dogs under the castillo name and they are clearly not the same breeder. so is that going to be a problem cause it seems like that would make things confusing?


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

im no expert myself but im pretty sure that s normal is there a pr in front ,that stands for purple ribbon that means they can be traced back like 7 or 8 generations the castillo part means that s who bred your dog tekla castillo was the originator of the castillo line for example pr garners foxi roxi came from garner blood or that s what i think it means somebody else could probably explain it better than me but that s my understanding of it i could be wrong but i think im pretty close talk to ya later


----------



## Tx Red Dog (Jun 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> I know a lady who had a named Geo out of Code Red kennels that had a littermate of this dog. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [51953] :: CASTILLO'S MEJIA'S SAMPSON OF CA
> 
> She also had a littermate to wilrox dakota chief, and a white dog from some cubans in Florida who bought some ironline dogs and bred them big and for looks.
> 
> ...


Well that must have took some work because there isn't a female hog fat over 50 lbs. @ Ironline Kennels and that is from the hybred champion stock.
The straight Norrod blood doesn't get over 40 pound females hog fat on the kennel weight...

So if they got big dogs then it came from out crossing because you will never get large size dogs when you tight breed I.K. dogs.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tx Red Dog said:


> Well that must have took some work because there isn't a female hog fat over 50 lbs. @ Ironline Kennels and that is from the hybred champion stock.
> The straight Norrod blood doesn't get over 40 pound females hog fat on the kennel weight...
> 
> So if they got big dogs then it came from out crossing because you will never get large size dogs when you tight breed I.K. dogs.


I may not be understanding you correctly, so bear with me, but Lucky Lynne, Battling Barb and Patricia are all over 50 pounds/kennel weight. Patricia is listed at 64 pounds. Three of the four stud/possible stud dogs on his most recent yard video are 65 pounds or more kennel weight.


----------



## Tx Red Dog (Jun 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I may not be understanding you correctly, so bear with me, but Lucky Lynne, Battling Barb and Patricia are all over 50 pounds/kennel weight. Patricia is listed at 64 pounds. Three of the four stud/possible stud dogs on his most recent yard video are 65 pounds or more kennel weight.


The person who makes up the profile was guessing.
In fact it was Lucky Lynne who I was using as a reference because she was just weighted at the reproductive vet office when she was just bred transcervically. Battling Barb is the same weight. Patricia might be a bit more in weight but not much and jury is still out on her of whether or not how much longer she might be around.

I wrote females. 
As for the males, none are over 60 lbs. Ones which are close is Charlie the heaviest, then Devil Deacon about 57 then on down. Rhino about 55 lb., Jake around 50, Red and Freddy are under 50 lbs. 
The profile needs to undated correctly.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, the info packet and yard video must be sorely overestimated. That's too bad for Patricia because I liked what I saw of her. On the video she was a ball of fire kicking up dust, especially at her size. What's the problem with her? Hope to see an UPDATE on future breedings on his website soon, because Patricia was in the mix


----------

